# Matthew Henry!



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

OK. I have read about a few giants of the faith who read all his commentary Genesis trough Revelation. Has anyone here done this (or attempted it) as a devotional/spiritual exercise. That would be a thing to do! I just wondered if any of my PB friends have ever done this or considered it.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have his commentaries purely for reference. If I tried to read all of it all the way through my head might explode! 

That said I love Matthew Henry. As a non-theologian myself I find his work very practical and it has helped to illuminate passages of scripture for me many times.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 6, 2007)

I have his commentary in one volume. Need a magnifying glass for it. However I do have a Matthew Henry study bible that has large print. It is a blessing.


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> I have his commentaries purely for reference. If I tried to read all of it all the way through my head might explode!
> 
> That said I love Matthew Henry. As a non-theologian myself I find his work very practical and it has helped to illuminate passages of scripture for me many times.


Henry is great. It would take a long time for me to read all that......people have done so, Amazing.


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

OK.......SHAMELESS bump for the evening crowd! Actually it was an early thread so I sometimes do a bump to get feedback from those coming here later. Sue me.......you people do it too........come on.......admit it!   Ok read my first post, give me the good PB opinions.


----------



## bwsmith (Mar 6, 2007)

I read his commentary on Revelation -- and have used his commentary to understand hard other passages as well.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 6, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> I have his commentary in one volume. Need a magnifying glass for it. However I do have a Matthew Henry study bible that has large print. It is a blessing.


I have the same commentary. Yep, the magnifying glass comes in handy with that one.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 6, 2007)

Henry was my first commentary. I lost/sold it somewhere along the way, but I intend to buy it again...can't get use to reading it online. I will get the six volume set.


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Henry was my first commentary. I lost/sold it somewhere along the way, but I intend to buy it again...can't get use to reading it online. I will get the six volume set.


I use the 6 volume set and love them!


----------



## bookslover (Mar 6, 2007)

It would take years to read Henry all the way through. I don't know how people do it. Whitefield is said to have read it completely twice...


----------



## etexas (Mar 6, 2007)

bookslover said:


> It would take years to read Henry all the way through. I don't know how people do it. Whitefield is said to have read it completely twice...


Yes ,I read that Whitfield went through it all twice, I remember reading about others as well, that is some commitment!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

I follow Jesus said:


> OK. I have read about a few giants of the faith who read all his commentary Genesis trough Revelation. Has anyone here done this (or attempted it) as a devotional/spiritual exercise. That would be a thing to do! I just wondered if any of my PB friends have ever done this or considered it.


I'm a midget of the faith standing upon the shoulders of better men than I, but I would like to read through the entire Matthew Henry commentary someday. Meanwhile, I'm working my way through the Matthew Henry study Bible, which is an abridged edition.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 27, 2007)

I came across this:



> Charles P. Spurgeon required each of his sons to read Matthew Henry's full commentary through three times before he would allow them to marry; that's how much he valued Henry's insight into the Scriptures.



He also said:



> Every minister ought to read Matthew Henry entirely and carefully through once at least.


----------



## Ravens (Mar 27, 2007)

I read his commentary on the Pentateuch, the Psalms, and the Gospels all the way through each day before lunch. On Saturdays I generally take a couple hours and read the full commentary on the other 57 books (while wearing a hair shirt).

I guess I'm just a better Christian, I dunno.


----------



## shackleton (Mar 27, 2007)

*Matthew Henry Commentary*

I heard that the MHC were allegorical in many of its interpretations. Has anyone else heard this? Is he reformed? I have his study bible and his commentaries but have not read much of either.

How do I get the picture associated with my profile to show up when I post?

Erick Bohndorf
Redeemer Presbyterian Church
Kansas
Whitefield Seminary student


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 27, 2007)

I've input your "sig" lines into your profile, so you shouldn't have to retype them every time.

You need to upload your "profile picture" instead to your "avatar" in order to get it to display next to your ID. Try that and see how it goes...


----------

